

Million-Dollar Businesses You've Never Heard Of - saurabh
http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/article/111248/million-dollar-businesses-youve-never-heard-of?mod=career-worklife_balance

======
FrancescoRizzi
black socks... now I have no excuse not to make a $5M/y business.

